# Doxa's without bracelet



## LaPeBe (Feb 28, 2012)

Seems to me like most people use the bracelet for their Doxa's. Does anyone have some pics to share with Doxa's on something else? Would like to see how that comes out since i'm keen on getting one but not to found of bracelets. So any pics would be great =)


----------



## apeogre (Jul 27, 2009)

I wasn't fond of bracelets for a long time, but the 1200's bracelet is very comfortable! I will post pics when my New 1200 shows up


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

I used to wear my 5000T MilShark and 750T SH on different straps and bracelets but ever since I flipped those to get my 750T Pro, I have not used anything but the BOR. I have a few other divers that do not have bracelets as cool as the BOR so I leave the straps and NATO's to them.

Here is a pic from the Isofrane website showing a 5000T MilShark on a 22mm Iso. This is the setup that I wore for a while when I had mine.

RS


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Rusty, the 5000T MilShark looks great on an Isofrane. Neat that Isofrane used a Doxa as a model for their strap.

I suspect that some have mounted their Doxa on either a NATO or ZULU strap and that might make a colorful change. I have a black with orange stripe ZULU for my Doxa 1200T Professional, but can't bring myself to remove the great looking/feeling beads of rice bracelet. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

From several years ago but still use this strap.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

The beads of rice bracelet is a gorgeous and unique piece and one of my favorite watch bracelets by any manufacturer. But once in a while I will switch over to an Isofrane.


----------



## LaPeBe (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow some really nice pics, seems to work well with something else then just the bracelet as well. But DEMO that combo looks stunning, i'm mezmerized with that combo


----------



## Bill R (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Something for you to consider. The last one, which is Doxa bund strap is no longer available and it is hard to find from after market.

The mesh is Omega shark mesh and the rubber strap is isofrane style from Timefactors. BTW, I am no longer have these watches so there is no way I can produce any new shots.

Cheers


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

The BoR is about the only bracelet I like, and the OEM rubber is pretty cool, but I still prefer the feel of a NATO/Zulu. An Isofrane is next...


----------



## PeterA (Apr 4, 2010)

OEM rubber on my old 300T


----------



## DrAnesthesiaTX (Apr 19, 2011)

Great pics from y'all Doxa owners!

I pre ordered the DOXA SUB300T Graph Pro with Sapphire bezel; excited to join the "inner" circle!

Is it only me? I think the Doxa OEM rubber straps are gnarly as in ugly.

Not sure why but it doesn't do it for me. Of course I am going by pics only so anyone who wants to chime in please do so.
The isofrane looks beefy and more becoming on the Doxa. 
I am thinking of ordering the orange isofrane but wanted to know if anyone thought that was orange overkill


----------



## LockedUp (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

OK, here's a few. As usual, the pics suck compared to Demo's, but they're what I got.

My two favorites are the Hirsch and the Isofrane (first ones pictured), the others get little or no play these days.

I almost never wear the BoR bracelet, too blingy for me.


----------



## BratJH (Jun 11, 2011)

I wear mine on the BoR, on leather and on isofrane . . .























But my favorite setup right now is on 5-ring Zulu . . .









--- from my iPad


----------



## subpro300 (Feb 2, 2007)

300 (noT) on brown leather


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

750T on Nato (20mm)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

600T on orange leather (original DOXA)


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Sub 600T on Nato


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

The bands were only fitted for experimental reasons. I had worn them a few times in this combinations. 
Normally I wear all my watches on their original (steel-) bands.


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## Snowback (Feb 11, 2006)

The perfect summer option for me has always been a braided NATO strap. It has an infinite setting so if it stretches when it's wet or my wrist swells in the heat, it's easy to just resize it. Very light weight & the classic black colour. I find that the rubber strap was not for me & this is a great second choice to the outstanding BOR.


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Sure, they work great with any number of straps (as proven by some of the great pics higher up in this thread, wonderful stuff guys! :-!).

Vintage SUB 300T on Zulu type, and NATO.

















SUB 750T Sharkhunter on DOXA Bund, Zulu, Isofrane and Tropic Type.































SUB 750T and SUB 300T Pros on Tropic type rubber










SUB 750T Professional on Hirsch Liberty, DOXA Bund, Zulu and NATO.


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Gr8t stuff! 

I should receive a new to me (a reunion of a familiar face) Sub750T Seahunter next week. I shall play with different straps and take some shots for the group. I am not a big fan of nato style strap, but these shots make me think again...  

Beside the original BOR, I think that my new arrival shall look nice on blue Isofrane and a brushed shark mesh. Looking at T-Hunter nato on the TUSA, I am going to try that combo too. 

Cheers


----------



## Steven Seagal (Apr 24, 2009)

Just took some quick pics of my 1200T.


----------



## Bill R (Feb 24, 2012)

DrAnesthesiaTX said:


> I am thinking of ordering the orange isofrane but wanted to know if anyone thought that was orange overkill


Orange overkill for the Board Room but otherwise, nope.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Two different nato for me


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

I got my 600t DP on a black maratac until my bor is back in order.


----------



## Ash Warren (Aug 8, 2011)

Can't decide which of these I like better on my Sharkie, the Bond or the MI-6, any opinions?


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

I prefer the bond for your sharkie but I also like the MI-6... in other watches


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm late to the party, but here's my Sharkhunter on Jake's waffle strap:


----------



## my beat rate (Jan 4, 2011)

T-hunter said:


>


That NATO on the TUSA is sweet


----------



## stew77 (May 15, 2009)

*Great thread...love the combos represented here!

Like many others, I really enjoy the BOR bracelet, but my other favorite combo is definitely an Isofrane.
*


----------



## Ash Warren (Aug 8, 2011)

Apia33 said:


> I prefer the bond for your sharkie but I also like the MI-6... in other watches


Thanks Bond it is!


----------



## Ash Warren (Aug 8, 2011)

Is the orange too much?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

How about a 5000T Military Sharkhunter on a DOXA Bund?










;-)


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

gaijin said:


> How about a 5000T Military Sharkhunter on a DOXA Bund?


That's......BOLD!


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

It does, I might add.

Cheers



hoppes-no9 said:


> That's......BOLD!


----------



## DrAnesthesiaTX (Apr 19, 2011)

I can't wait to get my sub 300T chrono sapphire bezel and try some combos. I have to admit the isofrane and leathers will be high on my list. The NATO straps are intriguing but having never owned one I am not sure I fancy the edge doubled over on itself like I saw on some of the pics. Is this the proper way to secure a Nato strap? Seems like there's too much length. It looks like cuffed jeans which I hated when the leg lengths were too long. Are there nato straps that act like real straps with the appropriate lengths?


----------



## jstawasz (Feb 8, 2007)

These are just a few of the combinations. I don't have room on one post to show all my doxa strap combos.

Joe


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

DrAnesthesiaTX said:


> I can't wait to get my sub 300T chrono sapphire bezel and try some combos. I have to admit the isofrane and leathers will be high on my list. The NATO straps are intriguing but having never owned one I am not sure I fancy the edge doubled over on itself like I saw on some of the pics. Is this the proper way to secure a Nato strap? Seems like there's too much length. It looks like cuffed jeans which I hated when the leg lengths were too long. Are there nato straps that act like real straps with the appropriate lengths?


The folded over look is part of wearing a NATO. I rather like the look but I don't care much for the metal rings on both NATO's and ZULU's so I prefer the Maratac Mil-Series straps. You do fold them over but it is much less noticeable due to the nylon keeper. The look great on any of my divers.

There are also two piece straps made of the same webbing as the NATO's. I've never owned own but I have to assume that they wear like any other nylon strap.

RS


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

Well, after about a week of waiting, my new blue Isofrane arrived yesterday. Here are a few quick shots. The strap color is a little bit darker than the dial color, but it works well and I am very happy with my purchase. Another new custom shark strap should arrive in a few more weeks and I will post a few shots when that happens.

As far as length is concern, I have 6.5" wrist. I use the second to last hole and expect it to be first to last when winter comes.

Cheers


----------



## DrAnesthesiaTX (Apr 19, 2011)

I ruled out the NATO straps not because of the great color combos but b/c of the folded over look. Isofrane for me! Was wondering if anyone tried a Rolex oyster type bracelet or jubilee bracelet. Anyone also try a mesh strap.


----------



## subpro300 (Feb 2, 2007)

DrAnesthesiaTX said:


> I ruled out the NATO straps not because of the great color combos but b/c of the folded over look. Isofrane for me! Was wondering if anyone tried a Rolex oyster type bracelet or jubilee bracelet. Anyone also try a mesh strap.


Here's my Synchron Sub 300T on Rolex-Oyster-style band:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## b2s (Nov 25, 2006)

I posted on the first page of this thread. But here is another one.












DrAnesthesiaTX said:


> I ruled out the NATO straps not because of the great color combos but b/c of the folded over look. Isofrane for me! Was wondering if anyone tried a Rolex oyster type bracelet or jubilee bracelet. Anyone also try a mesh strap.


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## plaverty (Dec 2, 2011)

I probably need not mention that most of these earlier fixed lug Doxa watches actually did not have a bracelet option . . .
















Paul


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

b-)


----------



## asdf1230 (Nov 9, 2010)

I just changed from my mesh to Seiko's Marinemaster strap, and I'm loving this new combo much more.









Anyone else done this yet?


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

5 months ago today I said that an Iso was next. Since then 2 have come along.


----------



## pz93c (Sep 29, 2007)

Didn't see a Hadley Roma silicon with colored stitching posted.


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski (Dec 6, 2011)

View attachment 1005084
View attachment 1005085


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

*300 TG on an Iso and SInn rubber.. *


----------



## nervexpro55 (Mar 31, 2011)

Vincent Kolakowski said:


> View attachment 1005084
> View attachment 1005085


Vinnie awesome..


----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)

Doxa 5000T Sharkhunter on black Isofrane 22mm strap.
View attachment 1007009


----------



## ssultan (Mar 21, 2011)

Here's another one of the 5000T on Iso on my wrist...

View attachment 1007014


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

Zulu...


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

750T Searambler on DOXA rubber.


----------



## Henry T (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Gotta love Omega Mesh :-!


----------



## army scope jockey (Mar 10, 2009)

Here is a vintage 300T pro on a Sinn band.


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

1000T Sharkhunter on orange NATO w/ PVD hardware









It's been years since the Sharky's been on the BoR. b-)


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's my Sharkhunter on Shark


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Love that last sharky. Great combos in this thread.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Peter


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Excuse me resurrecting this old thread but I am loving my 1200 pro on NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zkin (Mar 5, 2015)

Doxa rubber strap is awesome.


----------

